# Head Kandy Hair Extensions



## ceri2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone had these before?? Are they a good brand to go for?

I've been researching about extensions and these seem quite good just wanted others opinions.

Next step is figuring out how to put them in!

=]


----------



## Aprill (Mar 15, 2008)

Never heard of them, but hopefully someone can help you


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive never heard about them either...Have you seen the jessica simpson ones? Those are super easy to put in and it looks great too!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 16, 2008)

The website says they're just clip ins so they should be pretty easy to put in. I've never used them though.


----------



## Jelena (Mar 20, 2010)

I ordered headkandy hair extensions and and they are shedding like crazy.The hair that falls out varies in lenght﻿ so much,from 3-6-12''.I didn't even﻿ wear them yet and the floor is like full of that hair.I don't know what's going to happen when I start wearing them or washing them.When I ordered from them a year ago they didn't shed and now the quality is so bad. So I definitely wouldn't recommend headkandy.com.I tried to post this on their site but they only allow positive messages.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 20, 2010)

This thread is way old


----------

